# Me smoker



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OK trying to load pictures of my smoker and show where my deer and hog meat go . I build the smoker from material from work.It is 20 inches in diameter with 5/16 thick walls with a 24 in x 20 in urn chamber.It makes ecellent jerky, smoke sausage, smoke turkey, smoke hams, ribs
View attachment 1262
View attachment 1263
View attachment 1261
etc. It has removeable trays and can be used as a grill or smoker. My wood useage was cut by more than 50% with the thicker walls. Iw weighs about 750 lbs. It is mobile but it a chore to load. Not sur how this is going to work but here it goes!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well it loaded. Now if I could only get my fingers to type what my brain is telling it to do.LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice smoker rowdy


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats a great job on the smoker---weld a trailer hitch on that critter for transport.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Thats a great job on the smoker---weld a trailer hitch on that critter for transport.lol.


 Right on Cat, if he gets stopped on the highway he can just tell them he's with the patching crew!!!!!


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice----------when is dinner


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I miss my cookshack. Nothing like loading up 1oz of mesquite and coming back 12 hours later to mouth watering brisket. Might have to get another one soon...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

4 things smokin does> 1 tells neighbors you are cooking Texas style, 2 Makes neighborhood hungry!!!!, #3 Getts rid of mosquitoes in back yard. #4 Great eatin for yourself and selected family members.( My Whole Block Becomes My Family When I Get To Smoken) they come between the fence slats) I swear!!!!!!!!!!! Texas Rule #1- Always make More Than You Plan For!!!!!!!!!!!Rule 2 you are the Most Liked Neighbor during this time( Great Time To Have Others Bring Drinks) This is a Measure of your Abilities To Cook!!!!!!!!!!! You are Great when they bring a Keg to hook up to up system!!!!!!!!!!!! I love This Time of year!!!!!!! By The way HaveYou ever Ate BobCat???? HE HE HE !! This is a great time to introduce people to new things and expand their horizions. Better to ask for forgiveness than for permission!!!!!!!!!!!( This works Better With The Male Gender)!Have a good weekend


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well if ya lived closer I could give you all the oak, hickory, or apple wood you could use. All chiped through the chipper too.

Very nice fab work Rowdy ! ! You have access to some good equipment. I have one about 2/3's the size of yours but not as nice as yours, love those wheels !

They are great...I love doing ribs on a low temp for a looooong time hours they come out better than any I have ever had. Draw back is the time and checking on it...but mmmm.

So go shoot yourself a nice sow and give us all a call....I will bring the beer.


----------

